# which type of memory card is there in nokia n72??



## Dr.tweaker (May 29, 2008)

i recently came by a review(sorry,forgot the source) of nokia n72 which mentioned about its expandable storage as "rs dv mmc"which is "reduced size dual voltage multimedia card".my question is what type of card is it?is it different from the standard sd,microsd,mini sd,t-flash or memory stick cards?also is it freely available aftermarket coz as far as i know that nokia n72 comes bundled with a 512mb card.so what will be the price of a 1gb card(a realistic minimum for storage).pleaze explain.thanks in advance


----------



## Pathik (May 29, 2008)

A 1gb rsdv will be around 350.


----------



## krazzy (May 29, 2008)

First there was a MMC card which was used in older Nokia phones. It was too large so they reduced its size by half and thus formed the RS MMC which was the reduced size MMC. This card can be used in devices which support MMC with an adaptor. Then came DV RS MMC which was the dual voltage variant. This can run at a lower voltage than standard RS MMC in devices which support this card, consuming less battery power. It is also backward compatible. This card is different from microSD, miniSD, SD, Memory Stick etc.


----------

